# Catfish Tournaments



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i will be holding catfish tournaments on the tuscarawas river near new philadelphia beginning in april. this is a small club , we fish for a few bucks and mainly for the FUN, we have alot less hassles then the bigger tournaments and we dont have the rediculous weight totals turned in like other tournaments. . we are a bunch of good ole boys and gals fishing for the pure enjoyment of competing and going fishing. we have decent payouts and plaques are awarded at the end of the year. if interested holler at me.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Brian! I'm going to try to make some of them at least. Probly won't make them all though. If anyone fishing these tournaments wants to take a river newbie under their wing let me know. This will be the first time I've actually fished a river for anything in particular. Usually just tightline or bobber with a crawler for anything that might bite. Looking forward to meeting some fellow cat anglers and having a good time. Thanks for the work everyone puts into these tourneys!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I cant wait for the tourneys to start...Or just for the weather to break...Im going thru withdrawls from not cattin...We need to get out and get a bunch of shad for the tourneys brian


----------

